# Is USA VZW SBF the same as overseas SBF?



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

I have someone asking for advice on fixing his phone but I am not sure if he can use the standard SBF from VZW. He is in Jordan...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang*** tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You didn't specify the phone model.

There's one certain thing: Motorola's Verizon-targeted SBF images are vastly different from all others. Because Verizon is a CDMA carrier, almost no one outside the US uses CDMA2000, and Motorola makes both CDMA and GSM phones. So unless you're talking about a D2G, or a phone on some other CDMA2000 carrier, no.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

> Hi mate.
> 
> sorry for bothering you, but i think you are the man who will save may as...
> 
> ti start with , i have D2G which I bought from USA, because it have a GSM Port an I can use it here in Jordan, when I received the phone it was on CM7 and working perfectly but see my SIM card and shows no signal at all, even no IEMI, I gave to my friend to to flash a Radio or SBF to fix this and reconize my SIM and ten i can buy the unlock code from ebay, he tried many SBFs and now he gave up and return the phone to me with the boot loop, i do know nothing about this


Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang*** tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

There are no non-US D2Gs. Use the stock 4.5.608 (or 4.5.629 if it was somehow updated to 4.5.629).

Naturally, on CM7, the device cannot be unlocked.

What kind of bootloop is it by the way?


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> What kind of bootloop is it by the way?





> i spent hours and hours reading, it seems that my device still a live.
> 
> i can enter the bootloader and shows:
> 
> ...


I was about to suggest the EZSBF tool. Is there a way to determine if he got the .629 update? Would he even get this far if he did?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang*** tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

No, it's not 4.5.629-type stuff.

Either try ezSBF or RSDLite the proper official 4.5.608 (the MD5 sum for it is 2152ee89e314f5b282753ee56fa36c07).


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Naturally, on CM7, the device cannot be unlocked.


A part of my thread...

This is regarding the new .608 gb sbf


> So, I can flash that over my current install of Foryo + root + Clockwork?
> 
> Also, what about the unlocked status of the phone?
> I have no idea how it is unlocked. Is there any way I can tell if the phone has been truly unlocked?


Answered by : sd_shadow On xda


> Yes you can flash it with what ever you have or don't have
> You will have to reroot after with petes root tools
> Once unlocked the phone is always unlocked can't be locked again
> Sbfs and roms don't touch that part of phone


So are you saying,
Unlock before rooting and ROMing?
Could you clarify please...









Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang*** tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

The device can only be SIM-unlocked (provided it's still SIM-locked) when running stock firmware. 2.4.x, 4.5.x, doesn't matter.

Custom ROMs cannot perform SIM unlock.


----------



## mohammedalmusimie (Apr 18, 2012)

hi

im from Jordan too, and i have d2g from verizon, you can apply the fix in this thread and everything should work , http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23207-how-to-sbf-unbricking-root-d2g-629/

if you need any help im here 

have a nice day


----------

